# Barista Box mobile Coffee shop business advice



## And107 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi Everyone very new here but i am in the process of doing some research on setting up a new Mobile Barista Box business selling Hot Drinks to the public, I really thought it would be a good idea especially if i am pitched up in areas with walkers in local parks or near a town centre and supplement this by doing Car Boot Sales and Food festivals in the summer. Does anyone have any experience of doing this, I thought if i had a really good quality product then it would be popular as all i have seen are some Burger vans in some of the local retail parks. Emailed a few local Councils but the ones who have replied have basically told me that i wouldnt be able to which i thought they might have been more helpful. If anyone is able to offer any advice or tips to get started, It will just be a small stand such as something like what i have seen such as a converted Horse Box so not a massive van or anything parked up. Thank you so much Andrew.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You really need to read up on the regulations for this kind of enterprise. You are likely to need hygiene certification, HACCP plan, Public Liability AND equipment/tools insurance, Street trader licensing, registering with and probably an audit from your local council, a trade waste licence, sale of certain products also involve Trading Standards, a business account to enable card payments with PayPal etc., to sell at an event you will need to register and pay for a pitch, your equipment may need 'in service inspection and testing of electrical equipment' (PAT) depending on the requirements of the local authority if you are trading on their land. I have probably missed something off . . . I'd suggest reading up all you can on setting up this type of business.


----------



## And107 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thank you for the reply and yes i was expecting to have to follow regulations and get any appropriate licences to have such a Business, at the moment i am doing research and putting a Business plan together to see if it would be worthwhile to do but thank you so much for the reply. My problem at the moment is being able to find a suitable place to pitch that would be allowed to be there and one i know would have trade.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Do the Council have a say in whether or not you can trade on private retail parks? Genuine question, I don't know the answer.

I can only speak for my local council, but I don't believe you can have a licence to just roam around and sell. I think you need to pay a separate fee for separate pitches.

edit: I tell a lie. You can get a "borough wide consent" within my local council.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

With ours ( North Lincs Council ) you specify which villages. It then changes how it works for spots in town on council land - different costs etc. For private land you would obviously need the landowners' permission. Or the company leasing the land.


----------

